# 1974 CABO or a 1975 Boca code



## jar546 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a request from a member looking for both or either of these two.  Please let me know.

Jeff


----------



## mark handler (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is some VA State Interpretations

BOCA

http://www.dhcd.virginia.gov/StateBuildingCodesandRegulations/PDFs/USBC/1975_USBC_Interpretation_Booklet.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a single copy of the 1975 BOCA and supplement I can scan some pages if it would help.

Francis


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 10, 2012)

If you're still needing them, send me a PM.  I may be able to at least find someone who has a copy that might be able to help you.


----------



## steveray (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry...we skip from 1970 to 1978....


----------



## jar546 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think he found what he was looking for.  I appreciate the information..

Thanks


----------

